# Große Enttäuschung nach erster Wakü und viele Fragen



## Dr. Grausam (5. August 2012)

*Große Enttäuschung nach erster Wakü und viele Fragen*

Ich habe meinen Pc (i7 950) 6 Monate mit Wakü betrieben und bin davon sehr enttäuscht worden, bzw. gab es viele Probleme damit. Soviele, dass ich wieder auf Lukü umgestiegen bin.
Vorweg muss ich aber noch sagen, das ich kein Anfänger in Sachen Kühltechnik bin. Funtkion und Technik ist mir tiefgründig bekannt, auch habe ich mich vor dem Einbau hier intensiv damit auseinader gesetzt und belesen. Waküguide und so.
Ich will der Wakü bei meinem nächsten PC noch mal eine Chance geben, also schildere ich hier meine Erfahrung und die Probleme. Vielleicht könnt ihr mir sagen was ich falsch gemacht habe.

Das Hauptproblem war eigentlich die CPU Temperatur. 75°C bei 3.6 GHz sind nicht normal. Als Kühler verwendete ich einen Heatkiller 3.0 LT, welchen ich gebraucht erworben hatte. Leider fehlten innen die Düsenplatte und der O Ring.
Zugegeben bei der Erstmontage hatte ich einen winzigen Fehler mit großer Wirkung begangen. Der Kühler saß nicht genau eben auf der CPU obwohl ich die Schrauben alle mit gleichem Drehmoment angezogen habe. Nach erneutem ungleichmäßigen Anziehen sanken die Temperaturen schnell um 10K. Ich hätte nicht gedacht, das es so viel ausmacht. 65°C fand ich aber immernoch sehr hoch.

Als Radi hatte ich einen Black Ice GTX 560, welcher eigentlich eine sehr gute Leistung hatte, jedenfalls solange die Lüfter auf max. v liefen. Wasser t vor dem Radi 36°C nach dem Radi 30° im AGB. Bei einer Raum t von 26°C ist das eine sehr gute Leistung. Finde ich zumindestens. Allerdings hat das auch seinen Preis. Extreme Lautstärke, da er die Schwingungen der Lüfter fast 10 mal so laut wiedergibt. Zudem stinkt der verwendete Lack extrem und verurschte Kopfschmerzen bei mir. Sogar heute, 2,5 Jahre nach dem Kauf, ist der Gestank noch da. Nach einiger Zeit wurden dann auch noch die Anschlüsse undicht, obwohl alles ordnungsgemäß montiert war. Hier half etwas Silikon weiter. Bei der Größe hatte ich mich ordentlich verschätzt. Das Ding ist sehr lang. Also musste ich ihn vor dem Gehäuse auf den Boden legen, unterhalb der Pumpenebene. Das ist für den Durchfluss sicher nicht vorteilhaft.
Der nächste Radi muss unbedingt bei max 700U/m eine hohe Leistung bringen, damit er leise bleibt. Er muss leise bleiben. Denn ich bin sehr geräuschempfindlich. Phobya G Changer sollen in dem Bereich gute Leistungen bringen. Habe ich in einem Test gelesen.

Die Pumpe war eine Phobya DC12 400, welche man laut Test auch gedreht verbauen kann. Stimmt aber nicht. Mit senkrechtem Wassereinlass gibt es eine starke Blasenbildung und sie wird sehr laut. Also habe ich sie in Normallage verbaut und dann auf 7V geregelt, damit sie leiser wird.

Die Schläuche, Masterkleer 18/13 PVC, waren auch nicht das wahre. Auf meinem Rampage 2 Extreme (Chipsatz + Spawas) knickten sie schnell. Dadurch entstand eine umständliche Schlauchführung kreuz und quer über das Board.

Das Einzigste was gut funktioniert hat, waren die Boardkühler von EK und der AGB ebenfalls von EK.


So das waren die technischen Sachen. Jetzt komme ich zu den eigentlich schlimmeren Dingen.

Zuerst hatte ich nur reines dest. Wasser mit etwas Farbe verwendet. Das lief einige Zeit so. Danach war die Farbe verschwunden. Sie wurde von den Schläuchen aufgenommen und hat sich in den Kühlern und dem Radi abgesetzt.
Also alles zerlegt und gereinigt.

Danach habe ich nur dest. Wasser und etwas blauen Korrosionsschutz verwendet. Sofort nach der Zugabe des Korrosionsschutz in den AGB bildete sich ein fester weißer Schaum, welcher sich aber nach einiger Zeit wieder auflöste. Also habe ich es einfach so laufen lassen.

Nach ein paar Wochen kam dann noch ein konstanter Wasserverlust von einem 3/4 AGB (Röhre 30 cm hoch) pro Woche hinzu, obwohl es keine Leckstellen gab. Mir ist bewusst das Wasser durch PVC Schläuche verdunstet, aber so viel. 
Jedenfalls habe ich dann  einfach normales Leitungswasser nachgefüllt. (Ich hatte kein dest. mehr.) Nach kurzer Zeit bildeten sich Algen. Ich vermute einfach mal das es Algen waren. Grün graue Flecken in den Schläuchen und im ABG, die schnell größer wurden.
Ich habe dann einfach etwas Essig hinzu gegeben und sie hörten auf zu wachsen. Blöderweise lösten sich die Flecken im AGB und wurden durch das ganze System gejagt.
Danach wurden die Temperaturen denkbar schlechter. Erstaunlicherweise wurde der Wasserverlust danach weniger und irgendwann ganz gestoppt.

Das hat mir dann aber gereicht und ich habe alles ausgebaut und die Lukü wieder eingesetzt. Seitdem läuft alles optimal. Temperaturen und Lautstärke.


Nun komme ich zu der Frage ist eine Wakü überhaupt das Richtige für mich. In bezug auf die Lautstärke. Denn sie muss leise sein. Dann sind da noch die Temperaturen. In meinem Zimmer sind es eigentlich immer 25-30°C. 
Da eine Wakü sehr empfindlich auf die Lufttemperatur reagiert, frage ich mich ob es bei diesen Werten überhaupt sinnvoll ist eine einzusetzten.

Üben kann ich erstmal an einem i5 750, denn einen neuen PC kaufe ich mir erst, wenn es 8 oder 10 Kerner zu vernünftigen Preisen gibt. Das wird dann wohl noch ein paar Jahre dauern. 2 sind erstmal eingeplant mit der jetztigen Konfig.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (5. August 2012)

*AW: Große Enttäuschung nach erster Wakü und viele Fragen*



> Nun komme ich zu der Frage ist eine Wakü überhaupt das Richtige für mich.


Für dich nicht, du hast vieles falsch gemacht was man nur falsch machen kann.
Beispiele:


> Heatkiller 3.0 LT, welchen ich gebraucht erworben hatte. Leider fehlten innen die Düsenplatte und der O Ring.





> Wasser mit etwas Farbe verwendet


Montagefehler, Wissenslücken und verwendete Komponenten mussten zwangsläufig zu einem Desaster führen.


----------



## turbosnake (5. August 2012)

*AW: Große Enttäuschung nach erster Wakü und viele Fragen*

Hast du die Düsenplatte und den O Ring noch eingebaut?
Weil ohne Düsenplatte kann der Kühler nicht richtig kühlen.


Ich empfhele dir mal den Guide:http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/wasserkuehlung/28360-wasserkuehlungsguide-stand-16-04-12-a.html.
Dort wird alles erklärt und du wirst merken das du Fehler gemacht hast.


----------



## Verminaard (5. August 2012)

*AW: Große Enttäuschung nach erster Wakü und viele Fragen*

Ohne dir zu nahe treten zu wollen, aber *ΔΣΛ* hat recht.
Die dicksten Schlaeuche und der teuerste Radiator sind nicht immer die beste Wahl.

Mit den richtigen Komponenten bekommt man eine Wasserkuehlung durchaus leise.

Ich habe hier ein System am laufen mit einem i7 920, GTX580 und EK Mainboardkuehler.
Die Temperaturen sind i.O., sofern man sich auf Temperaturausleseprogramme verlassen kann, wobei diese nur Richtwerte sind. Wassertemperatur ist aber ok. Die Lautstaerke, wenn man davon reden kann, auch soweit ok.
Ein MoRa3 mit 4x180er Luefter sorgt fuer den Waermeaustausch. Eine Laing mit Aquacomputerdeckel angeschlossen an einer Aquaero sorgt fuer die Wasserumwaelzung.
Ich verwende destiliertes Wasser mit Innoprotect.
Mag sein das solche Kreislaeufe mit reinem destilierten Wasser auch funktionieren, aber der Pumpenhersteller empfiehlt einen Zusatz wegen Pumpenschmierung, wenn ich das recht in Erinnerung habe.

Mein Schwager hat ein aehnliches System nur mit einem MoRa2 und 2 GTX480 Hydrocopper. 
Bis auf die YateLoon Luefter, die bald ausgetauscht werden, verrichtet sein System auch unauffaellig den Dienst.

Meine Erfahrung: 
Gebrauchte Sachen kann man gerne verwenden, solang sie in Ordnung sind. Vorher reinigen, ueberpruefen und testen. Danach erst auf die Hardware loslassen.
Mein erstes System bestand zu 90% aus gebrauchten Teilen.
Nicht immer das guenstigste vom guenstigen kaufen. Qualitaet kostet nun mal. Wobei viel Geld fuer unsinnige Sachen verlangt wird.
Falls man sich bei irgendwas unsicher ist: es gibt Foren, wie dieses hier, wo sich eine menge netter, hilfsbereiter Leute mit Erfahrung aufhalten und wenn man nett fragt, wird auch meist fachgerecht geantwortet.
Ist auf jeden Fall besser als irgendwie einen Murks zu bauen und die Hardware in Gefahr bringen.


----------



## hotfirefox (5. August 2012)

*AW: Große Enttäuschung nach erster Wakü und viele Fragen*

18/13er (wohl eher 19/13er) Schlauch ist auch nicht wirklich gut wenn es ums knicken geht, da bist mit 11/8 oder 16/10 viel besser dran.

Achja und Wasser verdunstet nicht so schnell im AGB, da ist sicher irgendwo was rasugelaufen ohne das du es gemerkt hast.
Rest wurde ja schon gesagt.


----------



## KonterSchock (5. August 2012)

*AW: Große Enttäuschung nach erster Wakü und viele Fragen*

lass dir doch helfen
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...fe-bei-montage-und-problemen.html#post4437499
vielleicht ist ja jemand aus deiner nähe.


----------



## Dr. Grausam (5. August 2012)

*AW: Große Enttäuschung nach erster Wakü und viele Fragen*

Die Spätfolgen bei der Verwendung von Wasserfarbe waren damals 2010, als ich die Wakü betrieben habe, noch nicht bekannt. Und auch hier wusste man es nicht genau. Z.B. wusste man auch noch nicht das UV Zusätze die Nickelschicht bei EK Kühlern ablöst. Heute würde ich keine Farbe mehr verwenden.

Die Algenbildung ist auf das Leitungswasser zurückzuführen. Das war mir klar. Damit habe ich auch gerechnet. Werde ich nicht wieder machen.

Radiatoren mit großem Lamellenabstand kamen auch erst später auf den Markt, da hatte ich aber schon 150€ für den Black Ice ausgegeben.

Die Schläuche sind aber 18/13 eigentlich sogar 17.8/12.7 das habe ich nachgemessen. Vielleicht gibt es diese heute ja nicht mehr. Als sie dann einknickten habe ich zusätzlich 45° Winkelstücken verwendet und es knickte nichts mehr.
Damals wusste man schon, das 13er gegenüber den 10er Schläuchen keine Vorteile bringen. Aber es sieht halt besser aus.

Das einziegste Leck war am Radiator. Nachdem ich ihn abgedichtet hatte, war der starke Wasserverlust auch vorbei.

Das Einzigste was ich nicht wusste war, dass die Düsenplatte so einen großen Unterschied in der Kühlleistung macht. Damals ging man von 2-4° aus.

Bleibt nurnoch die Frage wegen der hohen Umgebungstemperatur. Es sind jetzt 11:30 schon 26°C.


----------



## Verminaard (5. August 2012)

*AW: Große Enttäuschung nach erster Wakü und viele Fragen*

Kommt auf deine gewuenschte Zieltemperatur an.
Zaubern kann eine Wasserkuehlung auch nicht. Da wurden schon Einige enttaeuscht, die sich Wunder erhofft hatten.
Aber mit einem richtig dimensionierten System kuehlst du eigentlich immer leiser als mit Luft.

Ist halt klar das die Temperaturen, bei hoeherer Umgebungstemperatur, etwas hoeher ausfallen, aber deswegen muss das ganze System nicht lauter werden.

Wenn du so Geraeuschempfindlich bist, ist eine Montage des Radiators in einem anderen Raum eine Option?
Ob du 2m oder 6m Schlauch hast, sollte egal sein.
Nur dann hat man eine der moeglichen Hauptgeraeuschquellen eliminiert und die Luefter koennen ungeregelt arbeiten.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. August 2012)

*AW: Große Enttäuschung nach erster Wakü und viele Fragen*



Dr. Grausam schrieb:


> Die Spätfolgen bei der Verwendung von Wasserfarbe waren damals 2010, als ich die Wakü betrieben habe, noch nicht bekannt. Und auch hier wusste man es nicht genau.



Das Farbe färbt, wusste man sogar schon 1010. Und seit 2008 stehts im Guide.



> Z.B. wusste man auch noch nicht das UV Zusätze die Nickelschicht bei EK Kühlern ablöst. Heute würde ich keine Farbe mehr verwenden.



In Anbetracht dessen, dass nur über einen sehr kurzen Zeitraum bei einigen sehr wenigen Kühlern und nur in Kombination mit einigen sehr aggressiven Wasserzusätzen das Problem auftrat: Man kann nicht alles wissen. Jeder neue Zusatz bietet das Risiko, ungeeignet zu sein und jeder Hersteller kann mal eine Charge vermasseln.



> Radiatoren mit großem Lamellenabstand kamen auch erst später auf den Markt, da hatte ich aber schon 150€ für den Black Ice ausgegeben.



Z.B. Thermochill dürfte ~2006 auf den deutschen Markt gekommen sein. Magicool ist noch länger dabei und die Watercool HTSF haben sich in der ersten Hälfte des letzten Jahrzehnts ein low-rpm Duell mit Coolgate geliefert.

Frage noch zu der Lackierung: War das ein GTX Lite oder ein echter "Generation Two Extreme" (also einer, bei dem der Radiator seitlich jeweils ca. 1 cm über die Lüfter übersteht)? Letztere, also die normalen, gelten eigentlich als sehr hochwertig und zumindest meinen GTS kann ich als geruchsfrei bezeichnen. Erstere sind eher die Billiglinie - aber auch da wundert mich das.
Denn einen Duftstoff von dem so geringe Konzentrationen auch nach 2,5 Jahren noch wahrgenommen werden können, wäre mir bis jetzt noch gar nicht begegnet.



> Die Schläuche sind aber 18/13 eigentlich sogar 17.8/12.7 das habe ich nachgemessen. Vielleicht gibt es diese heute ja nicht mehr.



Gibt es immer noch, aber im Wakü-Bereich bietet quasi niemand so einen Schrott an, weil sie (bzw. die Anschlüsse) Anfängern oft zu teuer sind und Leute, die sich informieren, sie meiden.



> Das Einzigste was ich nicht wusste war, dass die Düsenplatte so einen großen Unterschied in der Kühlleistung macht. Damals ging man von 2-4° aus.



Ich weiß nicht, wer "man" ist, aber 2 K wurden selbst zwischen LT und LC schon gemessen. Das ein LT, bei dem das Wasser über statt durch die Kühlstruktur fließt, keine Leistung bringt, sollte nahezu jedem klar sein.



> Bleibt nurnoch die Frage wegen der hohen Umgebungstemperatur. Es sind jetzt 11:30 schon 26°C.



Freu dich, in Kiel sind es 22 °C - und das ist viel im Vergleich zu den letzten Tagen.


----------



## fuSi0n (5. August 2012)

*AW: Große Enttäuschung nach erster Wakü und viele Fragen*

In deiner Einleitung sagst du, dass du  dir §tiefgründig§ Wissen angelesen hast. Aber im Grunde genommen hast du fast alles falsch gemacht was man falsch machen kann. Richtig zusammengestellt und montiert ist eine WaKü durchaus sehr effizient und je nach Radiatorfläche/Lüftergeschwindigkeit auch leise.
Für deinen nächsten Versuch würde ich mich vorher hier im Forum vernünftig beraten lassen, was die Auswahl der Komponenten angeht und den richtigen Einbau.


----------



## FreezerX (5. August 2012)

*AW: Große Enttäuschung nach erster Wakü und viele Fragen*



Dr. Grausam schrieb:


> Leider fehlten innen die Düsenplatte und der O Ring.


 
Die Düsenplatte macht einen erheblichen Unterschied in der Temperatur aus.


----------



## icedon (6. August 2012)

*AW: Große Enttäuschung nach erster Wakü und viele Fragen*

Alter Schwede!

Als Anfänger kann ich Dir nur raten: Schmeiss alles weg, was Du über WaKü gelernt hast und fang erneut an:

Hier:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/wasserkuehlung/28360-wasserkuehlungsguide-stand-16-04-12-a.html

Hier:
[FAQ] LiquidLuxx Wakü FAQ | Madz' Beispiele für Wasserkühlungen in 3 Preisklassen

Mit dem Guide habe ich angefangen. Hat mir als Grundlage SEHR geholfen:
http://www.aquatuning-forum.com/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=3555

Und poste um Himmels Willen Deinen Warenkorb im Luxx oder hier im Forum.

viele Grüße
Don

PS: Meine WaKü ist noch nicht in Betrieb weil ich etwas Pech hatte (Defekter VGA Waterblock, undichter CPU Kühler, defekte GraKa), aber dennoch macht alleine das Basteln schon viel Spass.


----------



## PornoStyle (6. August 2012)

*AW: Große Enttäuschung nach erster Wakü und viele Fragen*

Also ja kann mich anschliessen bevor ich mit der ersten Wakü anfing war ich ca 2 wochen so ziemlich alles am lesen dan den versuch in der küche aufgebaut und rumprobiert wie alles am besten kommt dan hate ich mir ca 2 tage genommen alles so zu machen wie ich es wolte aber probleme hatte ich danach nie ! 

Nims nochmal in die hand aber nun mit richtigen teinlen und keine teile bei denen die hälfte fehlt


----------



## socke3608 (24. August 2012)

*AW: Große Enttäuschung nach erster Wakü und viele Fragen*

wenn ich mich hier mal anschließen darf,ich hab mich bestimmt 1 jahr infomiert bis ich den entschluß faste eien Wakü bei mir einzubauen,mein system lauft jetzt seit ende 2010 fast ununterbrochen,nur wenn er aus ist dann natürlich net,und hab bis jetzt absolut keine probleme damit.


----------



## Agr9550 (24. August 2012)

*AW: Große Enttäuschung nach erster Wakü und viele Fragen*

 alles aus dem hirn löschen was du gelesen hast und bei 0 anfangen

was mich aber echt fazeniert is "wie schafft man es das 18/13" schlauch KNICKT 
Da ich nen 19/13 schlauch hab kenn ich das sehr gut und den hab ich NIE geknickt bekommen nedmal wenn ich nun nen probestück das hier liegt versuch zuknicken würde ich das hinbekommen  
(ich steh auf die extreme optik mit "schrott" hat das als wenig zutun das is einfach ne geschmackssache ich find z,b jeden schlauch unter 16mm is nen kinderschlauch deshalb hab ich den 13mm damals ganz schnell wieder raus 


zum heatkiller rev 3.0 kann ich dir nur sagen ,hab den selber und bin voll zufrieden optisch wie leistungsmässig,das einzigste mal das ich ü 70grad hatte,war als ich mein 980X + mein tri cf gespann richtig aufgedreht hab zum benchen  das waren 4.7ghz + 3x 1030mhz/1300mhz (das würde aber abere lukü längst in rauch aufgehen)  idle bei "load optimal default 25grad und beim zocken so um die 37grad ) 

hab auch ek nickel kühler bei mir löst sich garnichts,hatte schon ek wasser drin primochill drybombs sogar motul kühlerflüssigkeiten fürs motorrad....kühltechnisch 1a der ek,wenn meine karten mehr könnten würde ich diese sogar zum only benchen noch weiter "quälen"   (meine eks sind gute 2j alt also das nickel häkt und hält und hält...)


----------



## Lt.Ford (24. August 2012)

*AW: Große Enttäuschung nach erster Wakü und viele Fragen*

jungs, der thread ist 4 wochen alt. ich denk nicht, dass hier noch jemand lesen wird.

und es heißt "einzige" und nicht "einzigste". Wie will man "einzigartig" konjugieren? "einzigartiger"? klar...


----------



## Verminaard (24. August 2012)

*AW: Große Enttäuschung nach erster Wakü und viele Fragen*



Lt.Ford schrieb:


> jungs, der thread ist 4 wochen alt. ich denk nicht, dass hier noch jemand lesen wird.
> 
> und es heißt "einzige" und nicht "einzigste". Wie will man "einzigartig" konjugieren? "einzigartiger"? klar...


 
Hallo Hans, meinst du nicht das auch Andere durch die Erfahrung der Leute die hier so posten, ohne selbst zu posten profitieren koennten?
Auch wenn ein Thread etwas aelter ist.


----------



## 1821984 (28. August 2012)

*AW: Große Enttäuschung nach erster Wakü und viele Fragen*

Das wichtigste bei der ersten Wakü sollte sein, dass man genügend Zeit hat und auch die nötige Ruhe. Mein erster Aufbau bis zum laufen hat fast nen ganzen Tag gedauert. Es wurde jeder Kühler aufgemacht und gereinigt. Der Radi durfte anschließend noch einen Tag Kopfüber austrocknen damit auch wirklich der letzte Rest an Reinigungsmittel raus kommt.

Schraubanschlüsse wurden alle doppelt überprüft. Bevor Hardware eingebunden wurde, gab es einen Testlauf ob überhaupt alles so funzt (Pumpe, Aquaero usw.) Nicht das beim Erststart die Pumpe gar nicht anläuft. Das ganze stand dann auch noch nen Tag damit ich mir sicher war das die Anschlüsse dicht sind. Und es hat sich gelohnt, denn einer war undicht

Man kann immer was verpeilen oder kaputt machen nur sollte man später erkennen warum das so gekommen ist und nicht rumheulen, dass alles so sche... ist. Wakü für nen fast 4 stelligen Betrag, also wäre doch toll wenn das auch gut geht und was soll ich sagen, seit der Inbetriebnahme hab ich null Probs damit. Einmal (im Ferienlager) war die Firmware vom Aquaero fehlerhaft. Nach 2 Wochen gabs ne neue und alles war wieder top. 

Und nun bin ich wieder im Bastelfieber wie man in meinem Tagebuch sehen kann.

Das wichtigste ist zum anfang immer lesen, lesen, lesen und ggf. vorher fragen und nicht hinterher wenns kaputt ist oder nicht so läuft wie man möchte.


----------



## santos (30. August 2012)

*AW: Große Enttäuschung nach erster Wakü und viele Fragen*

hab da mal ne Frage, hat eigentlich jeder CPU-Wasserkühler eine Düsenplatte? Wozu ist diese Düsenplatte notwendig? Mich würde mal interessieren, wo beim Swifftech und Kuplex die Düsenplatte sitzt. Jup, hab mir die beiden mal angeschaut, die haben gar keine Düsenplatte. Das ist ja einfach gemacht, da verjüngt sich die Bohrung vom Einlasskanal. Das heißt für mich, da wird künstlich Druck erzeugt, um die Kühlleistung zu erhöhen? Könnte man sich doch sparen, einfach eine Pumpe die mehr Druck aufbaut und schon ist das Teil überflüssig?
Noch eine Frage, bei einer Luftkühlung unter Stress komme ich auf 60°> Cpu -Temperatur, warum ist bei einer Wakü, 10°C mehr, so bedrohlich? Wie viele von denen, die hier geantwortet haben, sind eigentlich im Besitz, einer gut funktionierenden Wakü?


----------



## empty (30. August 2012)

*AW: Große Enttäuschung nach erster Wakü und viele Fragen*

- Essig
- Algen
- Keine Düsenplatte, kein O-Ring
- 18/10 er
- kein Steady-State im Temperaturprofil (wie liest du deine Temperatur aus?)

arggghhh mir lief es kalt den Rücken runter als ich das gelesen habe.

Ja, dein Wissen war lückenhaft. Ist eine WaKü das falsche für dich? Nein! Solange du bereit bist dazu zu lernen und du eine WaKü willst (Temperatur, Lautstärke, Prestige) dann hohl dir eine. Dieses Mal aber benutze (ich fühl mich gleich wie ein Proffessioneller) uns  wir helfen gerne!


----------



## rUdeBoy (30. August 2012)

*AW: Große Enttäuschung nach erster Wakü und viele Fragen*

@Santos:
Die Düsenplatte sorgt afaik dafür, dass die Strömungsgeschwindigkeit im Bereicht der Kühlstruktur zunimmt. Dadurch wird aus einer laminaren Strömung eine turbulente. Und turbulente Ströumeng haben einen besseren Wärmeübergangskoeffizienten, ergo kühlt man dann besser (wenn ich hier Mist verzapft hab tut es mir schon mal Leid mein Halbwissen verbreitet zu haben... bitte korrigieren, wenn nicht korrekt).

Die CPU-Temperatur gibt nur bedingt Information über das Kühlverhalten. Wenn diese jedoch (deutlich) schlechter ist, als mit dem Luftkühler, sollte man den Kühler eventuell nochmal neu montieren. Das kann nämlich auf eine schlechte Montage (verkantet und/oder falscher Auftrag von Wärmeleitmittel und/oder falsch herum angeschlossen) schließen. Auf jeden Fall sollte man aber nachsehen, woran es liegt, da eine Wasserkühlung normal besser ist als ein Luftkühler.
Wenn die Temperaturen so hoch sind, ist irgendwo ein Fehler (falsch montierter CPU-Kühler, verstopfter Kühler und bedenklichwenig durchfluss, nicht drehende Radiator-Lüfter, defekte Pumpe).


@Topic:
Ich stimme empty in allen Punkten zu


----------



## 1821984 (30. August 2012)

*AW: Große Enttäuschung nach erster Wakü und viele Fragen*

@ empty: Ich verstehe kein Wort von dem was du geschrieben hast, schlimm

@ santos: Gut funktionierende Wakü haben mit Sicherheit die meisten von hier. Wichtig ist zum Anfang, dass man sich gedanken machen muss, was man mit der Wakü alles anstellen will. 

-wie soll die Wakü geregelt werden
-will ich nen Aquaero z.b einbinden
-brauch ich nen Durchflussmesser

Und auch grundlegende Gedanken wie:
-in welcher Reihenfolge muss ich verschlauchen
-Pumpen ein/ausgang
-wo werden die Sachen (AGB, Radi, Pumpe usw.) im Gehäuse verbaut

Die meisten User mit einer Wakü haben eigentlich nie Probs. Die Systeme laufen halt immer nur so kurz weil meistens das Bastelfieber wieder zugeschlagen hat. Ständig gibts neue Teile oder man will dieses oder jenes ausprobieren oder Hardware ändert sich usw. usw.

Bei mir musste ich in den letzten 7 Monaten nur einmal etwas Wasser nachfüllen. Sonst null Probleme und auch nen Umzug hat das System überstanden (sammt inhalt natürlich ink. Wasser).


----------



## Elvis3000 (31. August 2012)

*AW: Große Enttäuschung nach erster Wakü und viele Fragen*



1821984 schrieb:


> Und auch grundlegende Gedanken wie:
> -in welcher Reihenfolge muss ich verschlauchen
> .



solange der agb vor der pumpe sitzt ist das wurschd.


----------



## affli (31. August 2012)

*AW: Große Enttäuschung nach erster Wakü und viele Fragen*

Manchmal könnt man echt meinen keiner von euch war jemals ein Anfänger. 
Ich find das echt schade das man solche Leute gelich so runter Putzt. 

Klar er hat Fehler gemacht und auch einige Fehlüberlegungen. 
Aber ein Teil der Beiträge hier sind einfach nur daneben. 

So würd ich mich hier auch nicht mehr melden..


----------



## 1821984 (31. August 2012)

*AW: Große Enttäuschung nach erster Wakü und viele Fragen*

Ich kann sowas auch nicht nachvollziehen. Hier sind teilweise gravierene Altersunterschiede zwischen den Usern und wenn ein 14jähriger damit anfangen will, kann man einfach mal davon ausgehen das vielleicht wichtige Sachen nicht beachtet werden.

Deswegen muss man aber niemanden angreifen oder dumme Sprüche bringen.

In Bezug auf Verschlauch z.B meine ich nicht, dass es wichtig ist, dass der AGB vor der Pumpe ist, sondern viel mehr das man sich Gedanken machen sollte wie das nachher vielleicht mal aussehen sollte. Denn ich sehe nicht wenige hier die geradezu nen Knoten in ihren Schläuche drin haben.
Umso mehr man weis wie es nachher aussehen soll, umso besser wird es auch meistens. Denn bei einer Wakü einfach mal auf gut Glück anfangen, naja ich weiß nicht, dass geht meistens schief.
Und grad zum Anfang gibt es keine dummen Fragen. Es gibt nur dumme Antworten. Hilfreich ist natürlich das der Waküneulich vorher entsprechende Threads ließt (how-to`s).


----------



## santos (31. August 2012)

*AW: Große Enttäuschung nach erster Wakü und viele Fragen*

@rUdeBoy
Es ging eigentlich darum, das ein Anfänger sich bestimmt keine Gedanken über eine Düsenplatte macht. Selbst wenn er hier ins Forum kommt und sich Tipps holt, wird man ihm kaum Hinweise geben, das in einigen Kühler eine Düsenplatte, zu sein hat. Wann und wo er erfahren hat, das da eine Düsenplatte fehlt, hab ich wohl überlesen, darum geht es aber auch gar nicht. Man macht hier Reklame für ein hilfsbereites Forum, was durchaus auch seine Berechtigung hat, haut aber erst einmal auf den Fragesteller ein. Ein einfacher Hinweis, auf Fehler die gemacht wurden, wäre hilfreicher gewesen. 
Auch jetzt nochmal die Frage, warum haben dann nicht alle Kühler eine Düsenplatte? Nehmen wir den am besten getesteten (glaube ich wenigstens, das ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe) den Cuplex Kryos, der hat keine, kühlt aber ein paar Grad besser, als der Watercool HK. Ich bevorzuge z.Z. den Swiftech Apogee, der kühlt auf einem Bench-Table,  eine I7 3770er mit einem Z77 Chipsatz, besser, als die beiden Spitzenreiter, Heatkiller und Kryos. Ach ja und der hat auch keine Düsenplatte. Wichtig für mich ist, dass der Kühler die CPU auf meine vorgegebenen Werte kühlt, ob die abgelesene Messung nun genau ist oder um ein paar Grad abweicht, spielt für mich dabei keine Rolle.


----------



## empty (31. August 2012)

*AW: Große Enttäuschung nach erster Wakü und viele Fragen*



1821984 schrieb:


> @ empty: Ich verstehe kein Wort von dem was du geschrieben hast, schlimm



Anscheinend bist du der einzige der es nicht versteht.



rUdeBoy schrieb:


> @Topic: Ich stimme empty in allen Punkten zu



Botschaft: Frag nach wir helfen dir bei einem zukünftigen Projekt!


----------



## rUdeBoy (31. August 2012)

*AW: Große Enttäuschung nach erster Wakü und viele Fragen*

Auch wenn die Diskussion etwas vom eigentlichen Thema abdriftet:

Klar waren hier Beiträge etwas hart formuliert. Das jedoch einfach auf die Antwortenden zu schieben ist auch etwas daneben.

Falls ich dazugezählt werden, "einfach auf den Fragesteller gehauen zu haben", will ich das eigentlich ugnern auf mir sitzen lassen.
Der TE ist laut eigenen Aussagen "kein Anfänger in Sachen Kühltechnik", vielmehr sind im "Funktion und Technik tiefgründig bekannt" bzw. hat er sich vor der Anschaffung "hier intensiv damit auseinader gesetzt und belesen".
Diese Aussagen (auch wenn das wieder als Bashing interpreitiert werden kann) sind anhand der Fehler der gemacht wurden etwas überheblich. Insofern finde ich es nicht sonderlich verwunderlich, dass die Kommentare und Antworten auch schärfer formuliert werden. Vielleicht merkt der TE dann, dass es auch ein wenig so aus dem Wald herausschallt, wie man hereinruft.

Damit nicht nur Offtopic in meinem Beitrag steht 
Wenn ich mir Zusammenbau, Fehler beim Zusammenbau und auch schon Teile der Zusammenstellung an sich ansehe, frage ich mich, in wieweit sich der TE eingelesen hat. Klar sind alle notwendigen Teile enthalten, Radiatorfläche ausreichend vorhanden etc. anscheinend sind jedoch nur Grundlagen vorhanden und die Zusammenstellung aufgrund dieser zusammen"gebastelt". Um die Punkte des TE aufzugreifen:
- BlackICE GTX Radiatoren sind nun mal für schnelle Lüfterdrehzahlen ausgelegt. Jeder der selbsternannter Kühltechnik-Fachmann ist, sollte aus der Lamellendichte schließen, dass hoher Durchsatz benötigt wird und dieser nur von hochdrehenden (ergo lauten) Lüftern bereitgestellt werden kann
- Entweder die Pumpe kann gedreht verbaut werden oder nicht. Ich lehne mich mal aus dem Fenster und behaupte, dass die "Blasenbildung" nicht durch die gedrehte Pumpe zustande kommt, sondern dadurch, dass die Pumpe Luft aus dem AGB ansaugt (zu wenig Wasser im AGB, zu viel Durchfluss) oder der Kreislauf gar nicht richtig entlüftet wurde (evtl. unvorteilhaft angeschlossener AGB?). Beide Punkte hätte man nach kurzem Fragen hier im Forum (zum Beispiel im http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/wasserkuehlung/8158-wakue-quatsch-thread.html) behoben werden können. In keiner Pumpe der Welt bilden sich einfach so Blasen, sofern die Pumpe dicht ist.
- Ein fehlender O-Ring bzw. Düsenplatte sollte jedem auffallen. Dass bei Bauteilen dieser Art nicht unbedingt der optische Anreiz sondern eine technische Funktion dahintersteckt sollte eigentlich jedem, der etwas technischen Sachverstand mitbringt, klar werden (ich zumindest finde O-Ringe jetzt nicht so lecker, dass ich mir die einfach so in den PC hänge ).
Auch hier wäre eine Frage im Quatsch-Thread einfacher gewesen als die Flinte ins Korn zu werfen.
- Wie sich die Schläuche verlegen lassen, kann ich mangels eigener, praktischer Erfahrung nicht sagen. Was ich sagen kann ist, dass vermutlich nicht umsonst 16/10 und 11/8 empfohlen werden (ich selbst hab Erfahrung mit 11/8, 13/10 und 16/10 und würde im Traum keine 13/10 mehr empfehlen). Der Unmut, der hieraus entstanden ist, ist nachvollziehbar, jedoch meiner Meinung nach unnötig, da bei einer Beratung im Kauf-Beratungs-Unterforum vermutlich davon abgeraten wäre.
- Zu der ganzen Kühlmedium-Odyssee sag ich mal niccht viel... von Farben wird abgeraten, scheinbar wahllos diverse Flüssigkeiten (Leitungswasser, G48, Essig) in seinen Kreislauf schütten ohne vor allem die Reaktionen untereinander zu kennen oder abschätzen zu können ist, ehrlich gesagt, etwas naiv und sorglos. Das da irgendwas ausflockt ist doch abzusehen... oder nicht?

Zu der generellen Frage, ob sich eine Wasserkühlung für den TE lohnt, kann keiner genaueres sagen. Fest steht jedoch, dass eine Wasserkühlung in einem sinnvollen Setup auf jeden Fall leiser kühlt als eine Luftkühlung (vor allem unter Last). Jedoch ist hierfür etwas Investition notwendig, vor allem im Bereich der Radiatoren (genug Fläche), Lüfter (hochwertige Lager) und evtl. einer potenten Steuerung (Regelbereich).
Da eine Wasserkühlung unterm Strichauch mir Luft kühlt spielt dafür die Raumtemperatur natürlich eine Rolle. Diese Spiel aber logischerweise auch für eine Luftkühlung eine Rolle. Der Vorteil einer Wasserkühlung liegt darin, dass man aus einem beengten Gehäuse weichen kann und außerhalb deutlich mehr Kühlfläche nutzen kann als der Platz es innerhalb des Gehäuses zulässt.

Soviel dazu...

Fazit bleibt aber:
Der TE sollte nicht das Thema "Wasserkühlung" in Frage stellen, sondern hinterfragen, welche Fehler durch den User gemacht wurden. Wenn diese Dinge nicht Ausnahme sondern Regel wären, gäbe es hier nicht so viele Wasserkühlungs-Nutzer.

Ein letzter gut gemeinter Rat:
Für dein nächstes Projekt nutze einfach die Forumsaktivität bei der Beratung (du darfst dich auch gerne per PN an mich wenden und michauf deinen Thread hinweisen). Damit wirst du mit Sicherheit auch eine Wasserkühlung für deine Bedürfnisse finden (Budget, Lautstärke, Kühleistung).
Dazu vorab am besten noch den passenden Thread lesen (http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...-richtig-bitte-erst-lesen-dann-schreiben.html), damit du da nicht wieder "auf die Finger bekommst".

PS:
Ich hoffe, durch die Antworten hier wurdest du nicht verschreckt...


----------



## VJoe2max (10. September 2012)

*AW: Große Enttäuschung nach erster Wakü und viele Fragen*

Ein AB hat im üblichen Anwndungsfall vor allem auch den Zweck eine vernünftige Entlüftung des Systems bei der Inbetriebnahme zu bewerkstelligen. Dass er im Regelfall durchströmt sein sollte (sofern man die Entlüftung nicht anderweitig bewerkstelligt, was aber nicht sehr verbreitet ist), hat also nicht primär etwas mit Ablagerungen und Optik zu tun .


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. September 2012)

*AW: Große Enttäuschung nach erster Wakü und viele Fragen*

Wenn du ohne Nutzung des AGBs problemlos entlüftet und befüllt hast, dann freu dich - in anderen Kreisläufen entstehen da z.T. massive Probleme.
Für den namensgebenden Volumenausgleich ist ein AGB jedenfalls unnötig, wenn man nicht gerade Kupferrohr verbaut. Dafür sind die Schläuche mehr als elastisch genug, um das Bißchen Wasser-Wärmeausdehung bei 10-15 K Temperaturspannweite auszugleichen.


----------



## VJoe2max (11. September 2012)

*AW: Große Enttäuschung nach erster Wakü und viele Fragen*

Der Volumenunterschied durch Wärmeausdehnung der Schläuche ist da imo weniger bedeutend - und bei Kupferrohren ist er so minimal, dass man ihn getrost ganz vernachlässigen kann . Der Volumenunterschied durch die Ausdehnung von Kupferrohren wird in so einem kleinen System schon allein durch die Elasitzitäten der Dichtungen aufgefangen. Eine Volumenänderung ist eher durch die kontinuierliche Diffusion durch Schläuche zu erwarten (das Problem tritt bei Kupferohren z.B. nicht auf). Neben der Entlüftungsfunktion ist das meiner Ansicht nach der wesentlichste Effekt den ein AB in der Regel abmildert - und der ist schon mit den üblichen PVC-Schläuchen nicht vernachlässigbar bei entsprechender Betriebsdauer. Als weiterer Beitrag könnte man den äußeren Luftdruck nennen. Wurde das System während Hochdruckwetter befüllt, steigt der Druck im System durch die Ausdehnung der im AB stehenden Luft, wenn ein Tiefdruckgebiet anzieht. Letztlich der gleiche Effekt, den man auch von Getränkeflaschen kennt, wenn man sie in die Berge mitnimmt. Wurde das System bei Tiefdruck befüllt, läuft´s bei Hochdruck natürlich anders herum. 

Beim äußeren Luftdruck reden wir aber schon über Effekte die ähnlich vernachlässigbar wie die Wärmeausdehnung sind, wenn der PC nicht grad ständig mehreren tausend Metern Höhenunterschied ausgesetzt wird, oder in einer Region mit extreme Wetterkapriolen betrieben wird. Die Haupteffekte eines AB ist die Wasserberuhigung, zum Zwecke der Entlüftung und die Reservoir-Funktion zum Ausgleich der Diffusionsverluste auf lange Frist. Wärmeausdehnung und Luftdruckunterschiede spielen mAn allenfalls als eine unterordnete Rolle. Hinzu kommt - und das ist ja nicht ganz unbedeutend - die Optik und die damit verbundene Durchflusskontrolle. 

Ein Überdruckventil halte ich in einer Wakü nach wie vor für Unfug (ob mit oder ohne AB) - das kann eigentlich nur bei Gasentwicklung durch relativ zügige Korrosion seine Wirkung entfalten. So etwas sollte man aber schon aus anderen Gründen vermeiden.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. September 2012)

*AW: Große Enttäuschung nach erster Wakü und viele Fragen*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Der Volumenunterschied durch Wärmeausdehnung der Schläuche ist da imo weniger bedeutend



Ich spreche nicht von der Wärmeausdehnung der Schläuche, sondern von der des Wassers in den Schläuchen. Dafür dienen Ausdehnungs-/Ausgleichsbehälter in Kreislaufsystemen ja normalerweise - aber bei einer normalen Wasserkühlung wirken die riesigen Schlauchoberflächen als eine gigantische Ausgleichsmembran und man kann auf Kompensationsgefäße zumindest solange verzichten, wie man eben Schläuche und kein steifes Rohr einsetzt. (wie es mit Rohr aussieht, weiß ich nicht. Im normalen Betrieb vermutlich immer noch gering, aber da bei Lüfterausfall ggf. auch mal 30-40 K über Fülltemperatur erreichen könnte und da einige Leute Kupferrohr mit nicht für Druck konzipierten SLI-Verbindern einbinden, verzichte ich erstmal darauf, pauschal von keinem Bedarf zu sprechen)



> Eine Volumenänderung ist eher durch die kontinuierliche Diffusion durch Schläuche zu erwarten (das Problem tritt bei Kupferohren z.B. nicht auf). Neben der Entlüftungsfunktion ist das meiner Ansicht nach der wesentlichste Effekt den ein AB in der Regel abmildert



Beides ist direkt gekoppelt. Eine Füllstandsreduzierung durch Verdunstung ist nur möglich, solange Luft in den Kreislauf eindiffudiert - und das merkt man zuerst am entstehenden Entlüftungsproblem.



> Als weiterer Beitrag könnte man den äußeren Luftdruck nennen. Wurde das System während Hochdruckwetter befüllt, steigt der Druck im System durch die Ausdehnung der im AB stehenden Luft, ...



Ohne AGB tritt das Problem gar nicht erst auf, als kann man keinen AGB einbauen, nur um es zu kompensieren #




H2Ocooling schrieb:


> Das wollte ich damit sagen, das der Name Ausgleichsbehälter nicht richtig gewählt wurde, da keine nennenswerte Ausdehnung statt
> findet.



Wolltest du? De facto gesagt hast du jedenfalls das genaue Gegenteil:

_Er hat nur eine Aufgabe die Druckschwankungen aufzufangen die im System, beim Betrieb entstehen (Warm-Kalt-Ausdehnung)._


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. September 2012)

*AW: Große Enttäuschung nach erster Wakü und viele Fragen*

Der aktuelle Cora ist nur für 0,3 bar zugelassen (und wenn zuviel Fett auf den O-Ringen ist, schafft er das auch nicht immer) und selbst der fliegt nur Laingbesitzern mit abgeknicktem Schlauch um die Ohren - um die Komponenten muss man sich sicherlich keine Gedanken machen (ich hab meine Eigenbauten trotzdem mit 3 bis 5 bar abgedrückt), wenn dann wären Anschlüsse kritisch. (insbesondere SLI-Verbinder und ungesicherte Tüllen...)


----------



## VJoe2max (11. September 2012)

*AW: Große Enttäuschung nach erster Wakü und viele Fragen*



H2Ocooling schrieb:


> Es wäre nicht schlecht wenn du dich kürzer fassen würdest, und mal auf den Punkt kommst. Du schweifst öfters sehr weit ab, und machst eine Wissenschaft aus dem jeweiligen Thema.
> Es besteht die Gefahr, das der Leser gelangweilt wird, oder sogar ein schläft.



Also wem das schon zu viel Text ist, wird in den meisten Foren nicht glücklich - zumindest wenn die Diskussionen bisschen Substanz haben. Lange Beiträge sind wirklich was anderes. 
Dass ich abschweife kann ich hier ebenfalls nicht erkennen. Habe das Thema nur ein wenig ausführlicher, aber noch lange nicht detailliert beleuchtet. 



			
				ruyven_macaran schrieb:
			
		

> Ich spreche nicht von der Wärmeausdehnung der Schläuche, sondern von der  des Wassers in den Schläuchen. Dafür dienen  Ausdehnungs-/Ausgleichsbehälter in Kreislaufsystemen ja normalerweise -  aber bei einer normalen Wasserkühlung wirken die riesigen  Schlauchoberflächen als eine gigantische Ausgleichsmembran und man kann  auf Kompensationsgefäße zumindest solange verzichten, wie man eben  Schläuche und kein steifes Rohr einsetzt. (wie es mit Rohr aussieht,  weiß ich nicht. Im normalen Betrieb vermutlich immer noch gering, aber  da bei Lüfterausfall ggf. auch mal 30-40 K über Fülltemperatur erreichen  könnte und da einige Leute Kupferrohr mit nicht für Druck konzipierten  SLI-Verbindern einbinden, verzichte ich erstmal darauf, pauschal von  keinem Bedarf zu sprechen)



Hätte vllt. Schläuche und Wasser schreiben sollen, habe aber angenommen, dass das wohl jedem klar ist. Auch das Wasser dehnt sich aber bei den möglichen Temperaturdifferenzen (auch bei 30-40K) in einer Wakü nicht so nennenswert aus, dass ein AB als Druckausgleich wirklich nötig wäre. Die Dichteveränderungen von Wasser sind im fraglichen Temperaturbereich noch nicht so dramatisch. Im Übrigen geht die Ausdehnung des Wassers und der Schläuche mit der Temperatur ja synchron, und in ähnlichem Maße von statten. Da es aber um recht geringe Volumenzunahmen geht, ist das selbst bei Rohren, die keine so große Wärmeausdehnung wie PVC haben, kein Problem. Das federn wie gesagt schon allein die Dichtungen ab. Habe damit jedenfalls kein Problem - trotz Verrohrung mit Kupferohr@PnC. Nur wenn alles starr verlötet wäre, könnte sich da ein relevanter Druck aufbauen - aber dann haste sowieso ein druckfestes System. 



			
				ruyven_macaran schrieb:
			
		

> VJoe2max schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mit der Entlüftungsfunktion hatte ich nicht irgendwelche langatmigen Effekte durch Diffusion im Sinne, sondern das Entlüften nach dem Befüllen des Kreislaufs - zumal das nur bei sehr langem Stillstand zum tragen kommen könnte. Ohne einen AB der die Strömung beruhigt ist es sehr schwer einen Kreislauf zu entlüften. Insbesondere feine Bläschen, die beim Durchlauf durch die Pumpe immer wieder verwirbelt und mitgerissen werden, wird man so tage- und wochenlang nicht los. Mit einem AB, in dem die Strömung effektiv beruhigt wird, haben diese Bläschen genug Zeit an die Oberfläche zu steigen und nicht wieder durch die Pumpe gejagt zu werden - so entlüftet sich´s schon deutlich komfortabler. Wer´s ganz eilig hat und keinen durchströmten AB haben will nimmt einen Zentrifugalentlüfter (ich weiß, ich bringe das Thema zu jeder Gelegenheit, aber das ist nun mal sehr praktisch und einfach realiserbar). Damit ist der Kreislauf in wenigen Sekunden blasenfrei und das insbesondere bei hohem Durchfluss, wo das sonst oft problematisch ist, weil auch in relativ großen ABs noch Blasen mitgerissen werden. Könnte man noch weiter ausführen, aber ich will H2Ocooling ja nicht langweilen .



			
				ruyven_macaran schrieb:
			
		

> VJoe2max schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn das System vollkommen blasenfrei ist stimmt das. Hat man aber einen AB z.B. zum von dir postulierten Zweck des Ausgleichs minimaler Druckdifferenzen aufgrund von Wärmeausdehnung, spielt dieser Effekt in der gleichen Größenordnung. Beides ist im Normalfall vernachlässigbar z.B. gegenüber den Auswirkungen von Diffusionsverlusten. Letztere sind nämlich keineswegs immer bidirektional, wenn das System gut gedichtet ist. Zumindest durch die Schläuche ist der Dampfdruck des flüssigen Mediums nach außen höher, sobald es eine gewisse Gassättigung erreicht hat (keine Blasen sondern gelöstes Gas). Deshalb fallen in gut gedichteten System auch manchmal die Schläuche zusammen, wenn genügend Medium abdiffundiert ist und der Unterdruck zu groß wird. Dauert aber natürlich seine Zeit - Diffusion ist da halt ein recht langsamer Prozess.



			
				H2Ocooling schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe vor Jahren aus Neugier ein Testsystem zusammen gebaut (19/13  PVC-Schläuche), wo ich zwei Manometer (Güteklasse 1.0) montiert habe, um  zu sehen was für Druckverluste mein System hat. Das System bestand aus  CPU-, 2x GPU-, RAM-, 4x MB-Kühler, 2x 360er Radis u. 1x Laing DCC 1+ u.  250mm Magicool AGB.
> Was ich bei dem Test damit noch festgestellt habe ist, das der  Ausdehnungsdruck so gut wie nicht ablesbar war. Der  Temperaturunterschied vor und während des Betriebes war, ca. 8 K (bei  Prime-Test 11 K), mit einem Digitalthermometer im AGB gemessen. Man  sieht es gibt so gut wie keine Ausdehnung, zudem sind die meisten  Komponenten mit 2 bar Druck vom Hersteller geprüft. Bis man 2 bar im der  Wakü hat muß einiges passieren.


Da sind wir ja auch einer Wellenlänge - genau das habe ich doch oben auch gesagt . Es ist ein Effekt zweiter Ordnung - das ist einfach vernachlässigbar, wenn man das Wasser nicht grad bis kurz vorm Siedepunkt aufheizt. Dafür braucht man keinen AB - er ist aber aus anderen Gründen sinnvoll. 



			
				ruyven_macaran schrieb:
			
		

> Der aktuelle Cora ist nur für 0,3 bar zugelassen (und wenn zuviel Fett  auf den O-Ringen ist, schafft er das auch nicht immer) und selbst der  fliegt nur Laingbesitzern mit abgeknicktem Schlauch um die Ohren - um  die Komponenten muss man sich sicherlich keine Gedanken machen (ich hab  meine Eigenbauten trotzdem mit 3 bis 5 bar abgedrückt), wenn dann wären  Anschlüsse kritisch. (insbesondere SLI-Verbinder und ungesicherte  Tüllen...)



Aber auch nur wegen des Staudrucks bei einer starken Pumpe und abgeknickten Schläuchen - nicht aber wegen der Volumenzunahme des Wassers aufgrund von Wärmeausdehnung. Das ist zu wenig - selbst für gut gefettete Cape-Cora Verbinder . Allerhöchstens durch die Erweichung von schlecht sitzenden ungesicherten Schläuchen auf Tüllen, kann das mal den Ausschlag geben - die fallen dann aber auch schon fast durch´s Eigengewicht von der Tülle.


----------



## VJoe2max (12. September 2012)

*AW: Große Enttäuschung nach erster Wakü und viele Fragen*

@H2Ocooling:
Komme nun mal aus einem Forum in dem längere Diskussionen und ausführliche Beiträge, bei denen ins Detail gegangen wird, von den meisten Usern ausdrücklich gutgeheißen werden - da die meisten User selbst gern möglichst alle Aspekte betrachten. Viele haben dort allerdings bereits so lange Erfahrung mit dem Thema, dass die Grundlagen und auch das Drumherum eigentlich weitgehend bekannt sind, weshalb die langen Diskussionen auch da seltener werden. Wenn solche Fragen aufkommen kann man dann meist auf die Antwort aus älteren Threads verwiesen werden - so wie es die Mods hier ja auch tun, und wie es imo auch laufen sollte - wenn die Antworten schon da sind. Nichts desto trotz gibt´s natürlich immer wieder Dinge zu denen man unterschiedlicher Ansicht sein kann und wo die entstehenden Diskussionsbeiträge eben mit Argumenten untermauert sein wollen.
Da ich  hier nur Gast bin, poste ich btw eh meist nur wenn ich den Eindruck habe, dass ich was Sinnvolles zur Diskussion beitragen kann (was vllt. auch noch nicht jedem schon bekannt ist), oder wenn es im Sinne der Fragestellung den ein oder anderen Threadleser auch später noch interessieren könnte. Dabei bleiben Details halt nicht aus. Von einigen Usern wird das auch regelmäßig mit "gefällt mir Klicks" goutiert. Man sollte also nicht alle User über einen Kamm scheren, und davon ausgehen, dass niemand sich für etwas detailliertere Betrachtungen interessiert - meiner Erfahrung nach ist das Gegenteil der Fall. Für seichtes Kaufberatungsgeplänkel ohne Hintergründe braucht man imo auch nicht unbedingt ein Forum.  
Im Übrigen spart das Ausdiskutieren von Fragestellungen bei späteren ähnlichen Fragen häufig eine erneute Diskussion, weil bereits alles dazu gesagt ist und darauf verweisen werden kann - ein Forum hat im Gegensatz zu kurzweiligen Chats etc. ja des großen Vorteil auch ein gewisses Wissensarchiv zu sein . Dass hier häufiger auch etwas oberflächlich diskutiert wird, ist mir nicht entgangen, aber auch hier gibt es genügend Leute die durchaus ihren Spaß an etwas detaillierteren Betrachtungen haben und ihre Erkenntnisse oder Postulate daraus, genau wie ich, gern mit anderen diskutieren oder detailliert ihre Erfahrungen und ihr KnowHow weitergeben. Wer davon nichts wissen will muss es nicht lesen - das haste aber überall .

@Druckfestigkeit von Anschlüssen: 
Man kann bei Tüllen im Wakü-Bereich aber leider nicht davon ausgehen, dass der richtige Schlauch auf der richtigen Tülle landet und dort fachmännisch montiert wird . Bei O-Ringen bin ich allerdings ganz deiner Meinung - zumindest wenn sie gemäß den Regeln der Technik korrekt verbaut sind (was außer bei ein paar wenigen Ausnahmen bei Wakü-Anschlüssen der Fall ist). 
Bei Tüllen ist vielen aber ein geringer Aufpresswiderstand bei Aufbau des Systems lieber als eine hohe Sicherheit - oft vllt. auch weil sie glauben die Teile wären von Haus aus aufeinander abgestimmt, was nicht der Fall ist. Bei etwas höheren Wassertemperaturen erweichen die ohnehin meist schon recht weichen Wakü-Schläuche ziemlich schnell, so dass es bei einer solchen Konfiguration schon bei geringen Überdrücken zum Abgleiten von der Tülle kommen kann (kommt nicht häufig vor, aber eben doch immer wieder). Wer da auch Nummer sicher gehen will, sollte a) dickwandige Schläuche nutzen und b) eine Schlauchsicherung verwenden und/oder c) Tüllen mit deutlichem Übermaß verwenden (wobei das auf Dauer ohne Sicherung auch schief gehen kann, wenn der Schlauch sich mit der Zeit plastisch verformt).
Es ist zudem ein Unterschied, ob ich einen druckfesten dauerelastischen Industrieschlauch aus der Anlagentechnik auf die passende Tülle presse und ordnungsgemäß sichere (z.B. mit gepressten Klemmrohrschellen), oder ob ich einen extraweichen Wakü-PVC-Schlauch auf eine Tülle flutschen lasse, auf der er schon im kalten Zustand mehr schlecht als recht hält, und ihn dann auch noch ungesichert lasse. Aber jetzt schweifen wir alle drei wirklich langsam ab - mit der Frage nachdem Für und Wider eines AB hat das jetzt eigentlich nichts mehr zu tun.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. September 2012)

*AW: Große Enttäuschung nach erster Wakü und viele Fragen*

Die Schläuche selbst dürften auch kein Schwachpunkt sein - und nicht-Tüllen-Anschlüsse ggf. auch nicht.
Ich hab zwar kein Überblick über die Sorten, aber in den typischen Größen hat man normalerweise min. 6 bar Freigabe. 7.5/10.3er Schlauch hatte ich (beim Versuch, Dreck mit einem Propfen rauszuschieben) mal bis auf 10 (in Spitzen 12) bar hochgepusht. Ich will nicht sagen, dass er da noch seine 10 mm Außendurchmesser hatte (eher so an die 20 mm  ), aber er hat dichtgehalten - und die 8/10er Verschraubung ihn übrigens auch an Ort und Stelle. (Ein kurzes Stück 7,5/10er am Ventil hat sich nicht einmal nenneswert gedehnt)

Ich würde mich nicht wundern, wenn einige (non-Cora) Radiatoren früher nachgeben, als die Schläuche.


----------

